# Combat engineer closed?



## ufm101 (28 Sep 2009)

hey I 'd like to know why is the combat engineer closed? After months and months of waiting I've been waiting for an answer form the CF to see if I'm medically fit. I just got an answer today and I am YES. I was worried because of medical issues. One of them was my eyes. I have amblyopia 20/20 left 20/100 right and i was scared of being given a V4 because of that eye. And I've been reading allot on this forum and i' ve saw that people with the same thing as me was put V4 so no combat arms trad (wish suck) but no I'm V3  ;D . But the problem now is that I chose combat engineer and they told me it was closed and i was put on the merit list. so why is it close


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Sep 2009)

Probably because there is a back log here at CFSME in getting courses off the ground.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2009)

It is more than likely only "closed" for the rest of the fiscal year (Apr to Apr) as all the positions (available training spots) have been filled.  You may have a bit of a wait, but at least you're through the toughest application hurdles.


----------



## ufm101 (28 Sep 2009)

so does this mean its gonna take a wile for it to be open


----------



## ufm101 (28 Sep 2009)

wow so it might take a long. how long do you think this will take


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2009)

Who knows??


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Sep 2009)

See must post above. We have a limited amount of instructors and training resources to teach each course.

Also there is like 100 or so waiting on PAT PLT here at CFSME.


----------



## SET (28 Sep 2009)

Hmm, thats what I was applying for also. I may have more time to get ready then I planned.

Also may switch back with my initial plan of waiting for a slot in the infantry. 

Def. got my best wishes in your goals!


----------



## FDO (28 Sep 2009)

Combat Engineer is closed until April 2010. We filled all the available positions for this fiscal year. Infantry is closed as well. These occupations will probably open up again in April when we get our numbers for next year. If you want a Combat Arms position you'll have to chose either Artillery or Armoured Crewman (tank driver).


----------



## ufm101 (28 Sep 2009)

wow that sucks.... so does it mean for thoes who chose combat engineer, have to wait until april or we can still get a chance to get a job offer


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2009)

ufm101 said:
			
		

> wow that sucks.... so does it mean for thoes who chose combat engineer, have to wait until april or we can still get a chance to get a job offer



You _may_ get a job offer if someone drops out or is unable to attend trainings, however, I wouldn't count on it.  There's also the option of taking another trade, but if you really want Combat Engineer, my advice it to wait it out.


----------



## FDO (28 Sep 2009)

PMedMoe is right. You can either pick another trade or wait until it opens up in April. However, bare in mind that if you choose to wait you will be processed when there is an opening. It may take a while longer. If that's what you have your heart set on then wait. It's your call.


----------



## Sam 45 (1 Oct 2009)

Oh man this is really horrible news. So as it stands anyone who has not been offered the Trade yet has no chance of being a combat engineer unless they wait untill april?


----------



## gcclarke (1 Oct 2009)

That is correct. And come April, anyone who still wants combat engineer will still be in competition with everyone else who has also been waiting to apply for combat engineer. Hopefully there won't be too big of a backlog.


----------



## Young.Alex (1 Oct 2009)

Well I'm glad i got offered my Combat Engineer a little earlier this month


----------



## Sam 45 (1 Oct 2009)

Well I guess I'll start looking for a McJob to pass the time untill April. At least I wont have to do basic in the winter I guess.

You'd think that the recruitment centre would have given me a heads up that Combat Engineer was almost full when I had my interview and all that jazz...

 :crybaby:


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2009)

Sam 45 said:
			
		

> You'd think that the recruitment centre would have given me a heads up that Combat Engineer was almost full when I had my interview and all that jazz...



Each individual recruiting centre probably has no idea.  Do you think they all contact each other at the end of the day and compare notes?    :

Edit to strike out part corrected by FDO.   ;D


----------



## bdave (1 Oct 2009)

When they say a trade is "closed", does that refer to NCM and officers or only NCM?


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2009)

bdave said:
			
		

> When they say a trade is "closed", does that refer to NCM and officers or only NCM?



Depends on the trade.  Combat Engineer may be closed, but Engineer Officer may not be.  Different MOCs.


----------



## FDO (1 Oct 2009)

"Closed" is a term we use to describe whether there are any opening. It doesn't matter, Officer or NCM. Combat Engineer (NCM) is closed, Construction Engineer (Officer) is still open. 

Every Recruiting Centre has access to the numbers of openings in ALL trades. It is a realtime number. I can tell you exactly at any given time (from my office) how many openings there are in any trade in the CF. 

Why they didin't tell you it was close to closing could be for any number of reasons. We do, on occasion get runs on trades. We may have several of the same trade get selected on the same day. Toronto has 4 Dets that cover over 7 million people. It's not uncommon to select 4 or 5 of one trade at a time. Now consider there are 10 other Centres with several Dets each. When you started the process there could have been 8 or 10 positions. After two weeks that goes down to 4 then next day 0.  

It happens. Make the call, wait or take another trade. Makes no difference to us except that your file is gathering dust. Alas bear in mind, summer in Bootcamp isn't all that much fun either!


----------



## McD (2 Oct 2009)

You "just" missed it too my friend. 

My kid brother was told there was 128 positions for it back in ... July. I dropped him off at Borden September 12th to start. 

Keep on truckin


----------



## Young.Alex (2 Oct 2009)

well my first choice was infantry, they never told me Inf. was closed or not. They called and offered me Combat engineer amd i accpeted i didnt know that it was almost closed


----------



## Sam 45 (2 Oct 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> "Closed" is a term we use to describe whether there are any opening. It doesn't matter, Officer or NCM. Combat Engineer (NCM) is closed, Construction Engineer (Officer) is still open.
> 
> Every Recruiting Centre has access to the numbers of openings in ALL trades. It is a realtime number. I can tell you exactly at any given time (from my office) how many openings there are in any trade in the CF.
> 
> ...



I'll take the heat and the rain over the cold and the snow any day   . 

The only reason I said that thing about the heads up is that it would have been nice to know my odds you know? My interviewer told me there was "lots" of spots open, and then the trade closes two days later. That's the only reason I felt a bit frustrated, because I know that the recruiters have access to some sort of database from asking questions when I was first starting the application process.

I've decided I'll wait it out. What trade I take may make no difference to you, but it makes a pretty big difference to me. I don't want to commit to something long term when I'm iffy on whether or not it's something I want to do, you know? I can wait 6 months if it means I get to spend the next 4 years doing what I want with absolutely no regrets.

Thanks for the response FDO.


----------



## FDO (2 Oct 2009)

Sometimes it's funny how the trades fill. Last year we didn't think we were going to get enough Infantry and Combat Engineers. This year they both closed in the summer. I never thought we'd fill either of those trades never mind as fast as we did. We were looking for 285 Combat engineers this year. Must be a good job. 

Keep on your Recruiting Centre. Call them up once a month and just ask if there have been any changes. When you call follow Otis' advice. Speak clearly and slowly so we understand who we are talking to and have your service number handy so we can find you in our system. Be polilte. We deal with a lot of people everyday so make sure you make it as easy for us as possible to get you the info you need.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Oct 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> We were looking for 285 Combat engineers this year. Must be a good job.
> 
> 
> > I'll take the heat and the rain over the cold and the snow any day


Maybe word's gotten out that Combat Engineers don't have to work in the cold or snow


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Oct 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Maybe word's gotten out that Combat Engineers don't have to work in the cold or snow



I never did, how positively bourgois.


----------



## SET (3 Oct 2009)

If you were looking for 285 Combat Engineers, how many Infantry were you looking for ??


----------



## FDO (5 Oct 2009)

665 total across all three regiments. PPCLI, RCR, 22nd


----------



## Bob1987 (6 Oct 2009)

Hello, I'm wondering if I have been given false information by recruiter, I had my interview sept 29 , 09 . I also applied for combat engineer , the recruiter told me there were still around 30 openings , should I call back this week and see if there was a mistake?


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2009)

Bob1987 said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm wondering if I have been given false information by recruiter, I had my interview sept 29 , 09 . I also applied for combat engineer , the recruiter told me there were still around 30 openings , should I call back this week and see if there was a mistake?



You know Bob; that may be a good idea.  The guys here would never post false information now would they?

The advice of waiting it out and competing against a much larger number of prospects in the future, or selecting a Trade that interests you and is open , is here to get you thinking.  Some will opt out and wait.  Others may find that there is some other Trade that they will like to try.  In some cases, those who are opting for the wait, will find that the Trade they waited for, for so long, really isn't what they thought and may land up wanting out of it later.  

We can't live your life for you.  We can give you advice.  It is up to you whether you listen to it or not.


----------



## Bob1987 (7 Oct 2009)

My interviews and medical info has already been sent away for review , after thinking about it for a day I figured I don't want to wait 6 months min to get into the trade I am most interested in . Considering above info , how do I go about contacting who is in charge of my file and letting them know I'm open to othe trades? Also ... If I change my application to a job that is in high demand will that speed up the process of enrollment ?


----------



## CFR FCS (7 Oct 2009)

Not an issue. Just call your file manager at the RC and let them know. Yes, you will process quicker if you choose a high priority trade. You will have to redo part of your interview that deals with the occupation you choose. the rest of your processing  is still good so the medical won't have to be redone. I would act soon if you want Artilleryman as it is filling fast. Good Luck.


----------



## Sam 45 (8 Oct 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You know Bob; that may be a good idea.  The guys here would never post false information now would they?
> 
> The advice of waiting it out and competing against a much larger number of prospects in the future, or selecting a Trade that interests you and is open , is here to get you thinking.  Some will opt out and wait.  Others may find that there is some other Trade that they will like to try.  In some cases, those who are opting for the wait, will find that the Trade they waited for, for so long, really isn't what they thought and may land up wanting out of it later.
> 
> We can't live your life for you.  We can give you advice.  It is up to you whether you listen to it or not.



Amen to that.

Thanks a lot for all the advice you guys have given us new guys who can't seem to tell their ass from their elbows. Even when some of the members on this board seemed condescending, I'd look over my post and realised I didn't need to ask that question. Good job guys.


----------

